# Mac OS 9.02 ?



## SirDeck (4 Avril 2000)

Jutilise un Pismo depuis quelques semaines Il na pas planté une seule fois ! LOS semble fortement mis à jour. La moitié des extensions est mise à jour. Si certaines applications plantent parfois, elles ne contaminent pas le reste du système qui reste stoïque même lors de plantage réseau. Cela me change de Mac OS 9 qui dérape une fois par jours. Le Palm Dektop par exemple me fait des jolies erreurs type 7 qui nécessitent un redémarrage sans conditions.


----------

